# Vikingur Olafsson



## JackRance

He's my today favorite pianist. What do you think about him?


----------



## Mandryka

Precious and pretty.


----------



## Barbebleu

Terrific piano player. xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Rogerx

Stunning playing.


----------



## SanAntone

New young talent - good to see someone like this out there.


----------



## Animal the Drummer

Great talent, still learning how to use it to best effect. I found his Beethoven 3 at this year's Proms showy and self-conscious.


----------



## Triplets

He seems to care a lot about his recordings are sequenced. I really was enthralled by the Debussy/Rameau disc, and I particularly enjoy the Bach works that traditionally are heard on Organ, with his larger than life sonority. It was interesting therefore to hear him at the Proms in that cavernous acoustic. I think Paavo Jarvi was brought in at the last minute to replace another conductor and there seemed to be some balance and coordination issues, and who knows, perhaps he was a bit rattled, but the performance seemed to improve as it went along


----------



## JackRance

Barbebleu said:


> Terrific piano player. xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


In positive or negative?


----------



## Barbebleu

JackRance said:


> In positive or negative?


Very positive. xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------

